
Why Not Use Bash for Algorithmic Interviews? - signa11
http://www.giocc.com/why-not-use-bash-for-algorithmic-interviews.html
======
stillworks
Interesting ! I think it might work with problems which work on arrays.

But when it comes to other interesting problems using self-referential data
structures (graphs,trees,linked-lists) then we may need to switch back to
Java/C/Python/etc

But still... very interesting.

